# 42 design downpipe install Audi tt 225hp (Pics)



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

here are some pics of the install from few weeks ago










































_Modified by rysskii3 at 5:07 PM 3-27-2009_


----------



## jhsoccerodp (Oct 19, 2008)

If your sig is about your TT, arent you running a ko4 based off your dp configuration.


----------



## jhsoccerodp (Oct 19, 2008)

my guess is its about your gti, but how are the numbers on your tt?


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

actually, i dont have a TT. i own a mkv gti on stock k03. this was an install at friends shop


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (jhsoccerodp)*


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: 42 design downpipe install Audi tt 225hp (rysskii3)*


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

oh it was not on your car. took me a bit to figure out what was going on.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (1badg35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1badg35* »_oh it was not on your car. took me a bit to figure out what was going on. 

hahaha. this was on a car at a shop


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

about to have mine installed... finally


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

i think a bunch of folks didnt get it, which is the reason for the wtf posts


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nice shots thx for the info and good angles


----------



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

Is this something the novice-to-average DIY'er can do, or is this best left up to a muffler shop? If so, what does the labor run?


----------

